# Zeepter Schlauchboot?



## punkarpfen (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo Forengemeinde,
ich möchte mir ein größeres Schlauchboot anschaffen und hoffe die Eierlegendewollmilchsau zu finden. Das Boot soll für folgende Dinge eingesetzt werden:
1. Für einen heimischen Baggersee zum Karpfen - und Welsangeln. Der See hat 110 Hektar und es darf nur gerudert werden. Hierbei sollte es auch zum Tackletransport eingesetzt werden.
2. Für diverse Urlaubsfahrten meist an die Ostsee. Hierfür soll es mit einem 5 PS Tohatsu bestückt werden, bzw. im Ausland mit einem 15 PS Johnson (das ist für die Auswahl aber eher zweitrangig, weil es der Motor meines Alten Herrn ist und er ihn oft selbst nutzt). Natürlich will ich damit nicht Pilken fahren, sondern bei gutem Wetter in Küstennähe auf Butt und Meerforelle angeln. 
Ich habe zwar einen Kombi, würde das Boot aber auch auf dem Dachgepäckträger transportieren. Meist sind wir beim Abladen zu zweit, aber im Notfall sollte es auch alleine handlebar sein.
In die engere Auswahl habe ich das Zeepter 330 mit Aluboden genommen. Der Boden ist ja seperat transportierbar und ich denke der Aluboden verleiht dem Boot mehr Stabilität. 
Reicht auch ein 3 Meter Boot? Habt ihr Alternativvorschläge? Auch gut erhaltene Gebrauchtboote sind willkommen.


----------



## NickAdams (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeepter Schlauchboot?*

Zum Wels- und Karpfenangeln reicht es und hat auch noch genügend Platz für Tackle, falls ihr mal moven wollt. Aluboden ist zwar schwerer und etwas mühsamer zu handhaben als ein Hochluftdruckboden, ist dafür aber langlebiger und stabiler.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Udo561 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeepter Schlauchboot?*

Hi,
falls du da gelegendlich einen 15 PS Motor dranhängen möchtest dann sollte das Boot auch bis 15 PS zugelassen sein.
Könnte beim 3 Meter Boot knapp werden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## punkarpfen (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeepter Schlauchboot?*

Ja, die 3 Meter Ausführungen sind bei Zeepter nur bis 10 Ps zugelassen. Allerdings wird es nicht so oft vorkommen, dass ich den 15 Ps Motor nutzen werde. Von daher ist es mir wichtiger, dass sich das Boot rudern und handlen kann. Da der Innenraum eines Schlauchbootes ja eher knapp bemessen ist, denke ich aber, dass es schon 3,30m sein sollten.


----------

